# Goodbye cruel world



## monterey88 (Nov 5, 2011)

Just wanted to say goodbye to everyone since the world is supposed to end tomorrow. :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its tomorrow already in Australia... it didn't end


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*what nonsense..lol..people thousands of years ago, who probably wiped thier butts bare handed, and lived in stone huts, are supposed to know when the world is gonna end??*

*Z*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

We're still fine here in Oz. I think it's all a crock of s


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> We're still fine here in Oz. I think it's all a crock of s


Crock of what??!?  He stopped in mid-sentence. Son of a gun, I think maybe the world *did* end... :hat:


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

lol i heard they found the other half of the myan calender in guatamala...go figure...:lol:chumps...end of the world...oh c'mon...this planet's been here for @4 billion years...she ain't goin nowhere...(facepalm)


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Funny, how they didn't predict that they would not be hear.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

apls said:


> Funny, how they didn't predict that they would not be hear.



What did you say?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Zathros said:


> *what nonsense..lol..people thousands of years ago, who probably wiped thier a**es bare handed, and lived in stone huts, are supposed to know when the world is gonna end??
> 
> Z
> *



Hardly. 

The ancient Mayans can be long remembered for their remarkable advances of the arts, science, and religion.
The Mayans recorded their history in hieroglyphics, a writing system that used pictures and certain symbols. Archaeologists today are still trying to decode the many hieroglyphics found on religious temples, stairs, and the walls of homes and palaces. Another educational advance was the development of an advanced mathematics system. This system was not perfected in Europe until centuries later. This system contained the number zero. The Mayans also developed a three hundred and sixty five day calendar that was modeled after the movement of the sun, moon, and stars. This calendar (in the Mayans time) was the most accurate since the Gregorian calendar centuries before. The Mayans were heavily involved with astronomy. Mayan astronomers calculated the movement of the moon and the sun, calculated the age of certain stars, and made many astronomical predictions that would later be proved to be only years (even months!) off.

This "end of the world" stuff is based on _our _ earlier misunderstanding of how their calendar system works. The Mayan calendar _does_ end in 2012, but that's just the end of one of their (long) calendar cycles ... and then a new cycle begins.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Frankie Boy said:


> What did you say?


 They did not do such job in predicting how white europiens would wipe them off the face of the planet.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have my chair and pitcher of tea ready for the *END OF THE WORLD SHOW*, and I WILL be disappointed if it don't happen.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

apls said:


> They did not do such job in predicting how white europiens would wipe them off the face of the planet.


 No, no. I was making a joke about your use of the word "hear" rather than "here".


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

That's for real? 
Dammit - I'm carrying over 12 vacation days I coulda used and I'm pretty sure there's some cool kits under the Christmas tree. Not to mention we just sent out next month's mortgage payment. We coulda had a hell of a party with that 2k
Dammit!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> We're still fine here in Oz. I think it's all a crock of s


"Why would he write 'Aaaaagh.'?"


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> "Why would he write 'Aaaaagh.'?"


LOL!!!



*Goodbye cruel world* 
Just wanted to say goodbye to everyone since the world is supposed to end tomorrow. :wave:

Thanks Montery Jack...catch you on the flip side!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't end....Tooo many kits to build:drunk:
See you tomorrow................or not
Denis:wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> "Why would he write 'Aaaaagh.'?"


Maybe he was dictating it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh, well...better luck next time.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Didn't sleep well, what with complete annihilation coming and everything. Wondering if they will take back the Aston Martin DBS I bought on last week? I thought what the heck if the end of the world is coming I won't even have to make a single payment...Idiot Mayans!


----------



## monterey88 (Nov 5, 2011)

It's 5:00 AM & so far the worlds still here so I guess I'll take my chances & head off to work.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

monterey88 said:


> It's 5:00 AM & so far the worlds still here so I guess I'll take my chances & head off to work.


Did you check the forecast? Probably won't need a coat...

http://wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/nj1015.com/files/2012/12/Mayan-Weather-Forecast-630x472.jpg


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Start planning on The End when you see construction begin on a new Jewish temple in Jerusalem.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Look up in the sky, is it a bird, is a plane, no it is a Vogon Constructor Fleet coming to build a Hyperspace Bypass, sorry mankind.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Well crap! Thought I finally found a way out from under heavy debt!! 

Now if that calendar had just added another 75 years to our lives I might have just gotten a few more models built....

HAL9001-


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

vogons!!!!! oh crap!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:OMG...the tears...the tears:lol::lol::lol:

earth shattering KABOOM!!!!oh you guys are killin me...love the 7...er 6 day forecast too...HAhAhAhA...oh this hurts ...it hurts to breathe:lol::lol:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Frankie Boy said:


> Hardly.
> 
> The ancient Mayans can be long remembered for their remarkable advances of the arts, science, and religion.
> The Mayans recorded their history in hieroglyphics, a writing system that used pictures and certain symbols. Archaeologists today are still trying to decode the many hieroglyphics found on religious temples, stairs, and the walls of homes and palaces. Another educational advance was the development of an advanced mathematics system. This system was not perfected in Europe until centuries later. This system contained the number zero. The Mayans also developed a three hundred and sixty five day calendar that was modeled after the movement of the sun, moon, and stars. This calendar (in the Mayans time) was the most accurate since the Gregorian calendar centuries before. The Mayans were heavily involved with astronomy. Mayan astronomers calculated the movement of the moon and the sun, calculated the age of certain stars, and made many astronomical predictions that would later be proved to be only years (even months!) off.
> ...


*The Mayans were advanced for thier time, but they would have no possible way of knowing when the world would end, with the non existent technology at thier disposal at that time. and I completely agree with you that the reason for the 2012 calendar was that it ended thier cycle*. *I have no faith at all in ancient peoples "mystical knowledge *" *especially on when the world will end.

Z
*


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, and they didn't factor in Leap Year. So, what, we have another decade to go?
And yeah, they had human sacrifices to their Gods. How barbaric. We kill millions for fossil fuel and scraps of land.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, today was certainly anti-climactic.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just wait until 13-13-13, VERY UNLUCKY!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dang, I fell asleep early and missed it! Are we all dead yet?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes, and don't forget to read you manual on being dead.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

It's just as well...I was drunk 13 years ago when I buried all my Y2K supplies...and now I can't remember where I buried them.


Ben


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Well I'm certainly not impressed with the afterlife, I have the same house , car, girlfriend, I'm still broke......this sucks ! I thought Heaven and hell were supposed to be radically different , can't tell where one starts and the other begins.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Zathros said:


> *The Mayans ... would have no possible way of knowing when the world would end. *


*

I think you're missing the point. The Mayans WEREN'T predicting the end of the world.
Christians were though ... in Revelations.*


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Frankie Boy said:


> I think you're missing the point. The Mayans *WEREN'T *predicting the end of the world.
> Christians were though ... in _Revelations_.


There's no _s_ on the end. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

frankenstyrene said:


> There's no _s_ on the end. :thumbsup:


Oops, my bad. You're right.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Frankie Boy said:


> Oops, my bad. You're right.


A revelation?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I suppose I should have bought Christmas presents after all.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

SteveR said:


> A revelation?


Nope. A recognition. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Well played, gentlemen.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Where the hell are my virgins??? 
I was told there'd be virgins.....

Chris.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Where the hell are my virgins???
> I was told there'd be virgins.....
> 
> Chris.


VirginIANS - VIRGINIANS - my boy!!! It's supposed to be 72 Virginians kicking your ass! Wait that's only if you blow yourself up,and kill other people in the name of.....

Now that the world has ended, do I have to STILL pay taxes? Will I have more than enough time to finish all my models, and other projects?

~ Another Chris​


----------

